# British Commons to Correct Historical Whitewash?



## Drachir (Mar 22, 2009)

Apparently there is a movement to correct a historical wrong; that of the castigation of the explorer who discovered the fate of the Franklin Expedition and ultimately the Northwest Passage.
Britain to debate Arctic explorer's image makeover


----------



## The Ace (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, the cannibalism angle got Rae crucified.  I think it's about bl**dy time myself, although he's a hero in Orkney.


----------

